
The title of this video should change with the times [video] - HariSeldonMath
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxV14h0kFs0
======
dang
Can you please email hn@ycombinator.com? I'd like to ask you something related
to story re-upping as described here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11662380).

